# Let's hear UVision stories from this spring



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Just trying to gather feedback about the effectiveness or lack of.
Personally I did not think it made a bit of difference in my spread of 1,000 NW's which 250 are headed and painted.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

If you have the "X" just about anything will work... I have hunted with the paint and we did have the "X" in our favor.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Did you have actual Uvision or did you have the scam artists BIRD VISION?


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

pretty sure the uvision is a waste of money... we shot over 600 birds this spring without it and the geese came in just fine without it...


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

joebobhunter4 said:


> pretty sure the uvision is a waste of money... we shot over 600 birds this spring without it and the geese came in just fine without it...


Ive shot about 1250 with it and that is with an average of 98/day...Definately worth the money. Of those 1250 only 200 were juvies shot on a hunt last week..The rest were all adults.


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know of some people who shot 4000 geese without Uvision on their decoys. Does that mean it doesn't work not necesserally, does that mean it does work not necesserally. I have hunted over it this year, and do I think it works not necesserally, but I do think it helps. I haven't hunted snow geese for that long, but I have hunted with guys who have hunted them for many years and will take their word that it helps. I always hear people say the don't even want to hunt if it is going to be sunny. If it is sunny with no wind bring it on. If nothing else I do know that the rosses like it. lol!! If you don't want to spend the money to try it don't.

Does a zink call kill more geese than a foiles? depends on who's blowing it. Do big foots kill more geese than avery's? depends on who's using them. Does a spread painted with uvision kill more geese with one that is not painted? Depends on who set it up and is hunting it. Everyone does something a little bit different. Uvision doesn't guarantee your going to kill more geese, but it may help you kill more geese. If you don't beleive me man up and try it, or don't what do I care not my loss.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

goosehauler22 said:


> Do big foots kill more geese than avery's?


Uh-huh :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> goosehauler22 said:
> 
> 
> > Do big foots kill more geese than avery's?
> ...


LOL!!!!!!! Stir that pot


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

No Carrylites do! :stirpot:

:toofunny:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I have been painting my paper plates and glad bags with it and have been having great success they decoy right in have a meal on the paper plates and then throw the paper plates in the glad bags. You would never know I was hunting in that field it is so clean
:beer: :jammin: :bart: :bartime: :fiddle:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Speaking of paper plates I hear back in the day guys would take a hand full of them when the snows were getting close and throw them up in the air and this would simulate snows landing in. I would hate to clean that mess up on a windy day!


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

The basic question here is: what to you have to lose by trying it?

I know this is a little heavy, but have you ever heard of "Pascal's Wager"? Pascal was a great mathematician. Do a "google" on it and you'll know what I mean. If you don't try it and it works, you might be losing out on some super hunts. If you try it and it doesn't work, you haven't lost anything.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

tb said:


> The basic question here is: what to you have to lose by trying it?
> 
> I know this is a little heavy, but have you ever heard of "Pascal's Wager"? Pascal was a great mathematician. Do a "google" on it and you'll know what I mean. If you don't try it and it works, you might be losing out on some super hunts. If you try it and it doesn't work, you haven't lost anything.


youd loose your money for nothing though...


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey diver_sniper


PJ said:


> As far as foots vs GHG, GHG out killed Foots 3 to 1 last spring with the guys I know running FB spreads. My buddy with the Bigfoot spread claimed he did not have enough motion.


I guess its more like the casino you can't win any money if you don't bet any first! P.S. Trust me I know from experience.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I know a group that averaged 125/day over unpainted dekes.......just like everything else it is ALL about the location.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

As for the gambling anology, well at most Black Jack tables, for every $100 you wager, the House will take $5 from you. Seems to me then to really "win" you would be better off keeping that $100 in your pocket and let the other guys loose their $. Sure 1 guy in 10 may win $800, but 9 guys lost $100 to cover those bets.

But it is not ONLY the expense of it either. So what is your *time* worth? That needs to be factored too. So it is the cost of the paint AND the effort to paint them that needs to be considered.

Anyway, that is why I posted the Poll on the UV Vision Paint to see what the users thought if it really is worth the time and cost to consider doing it to a spread of decoys.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

So for guys that averaged 98 bird days, or 50 bird days or whatever, how many people were in your spread? That is a big factor in how many birds groups average.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I know that it has helped with my spread.It is not the magic bullet though.
Things like being on the X, concealment, no movement by hunters when geese are overhead, etc. are also very big factors.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

Two consectutive years of incredible juvie hatches is the main reason the birds were more easily duped this year.

There is no way to tell an 18 month old juvie from a seasoned adult. Plus...the juvies help pull the adults in.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

goosehauler22 said:


> Hey diver_sniper
> 
> 
> PJ said:
> ...


Where did you dig that up from? Wasn't that said months ago in a different thread?... Or am I finally starting to lose my mind?


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

No you are right it was said months ago. I was just showing you what other people have to say about big foots. I am not saying they are a bad decoy because they kill lots of geese. They have their pros and cons. As goes for every decoy ever made.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Mr. Lee said:


> Two consectutive years of incredible juvie hatches is the main reason the birds were more easily duped this year.
> 
> There is no way to tell an 18 month old juvie from a seasoned adult. Plus...the juvies help pull the adults in.


You are correct.They don't breed until their third trip back north.So the young of 2005 that look like adults really aren't.Which is why a lot of people are claiming they are shooting adults at the tail end,when they are really shooting non-breeding 2 year olds.


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

KEN W said:


> You are correct.They don't breed until their third trip back north.So the young of 2005 that look like adults really aren't.Which is why a lot of people are claiming they are shooting adults at the tail end,when they are really shooting non-breeding 2 year olds.


This is very true, and why I don't care if people kill "adults" or juvies. Personally I would way rather shoot a gray bird at 2 feet than a "adult" at 65 yards any day. A snow is a snow and my persnoal favorite is the ross because they are not afraid to come in a 10 yards when you are standing up messing around picking up listening to paul wall. "Rosses will save the day"-anonymous


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

GHG ALL THE WAY


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

A goose is a goose. I could careless if if they are adults. I'm only out there to kill as many as possible over the deeks. Hunted over both that were painted and unpainted with UV. With almost 1000 geese killed this spring I could'nt really tell.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

goosehauler22 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > A snow is a snow and my persnoal favorite is the ross because they are not afraid to come in a 10 yards when you are standing up messing around picking up listening to paul wall.


Ross geese: The people's champ! :lol:

UV paint doesn't kill geese. I do.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Arent sillosocks going to be painted with this stuff?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

The silosocks are already partiallly UV reflective, the tivec on the reflects UV light unlike the paint on the heads. Too improve your spread you could paint the heads on them. UV paint is just another thing to add to the arsenal


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

I think they are starting to sell them with the heads already painted also. At least Jim Jones was telling me that this spring. Maybe it was a work in progress?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok, I asked this in the Canada goose forum already, but I'll take another stab at it here. What do you guys think about only have some of the decoys in your spread painted? Or in other words, what do you think about showing up to a hunting spot with all your decoys painted, but your hunting buddy has 300 dekes that aren't painted. Do you think mixing them would be a problem? Or would the geese not notice?


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

The way I see it is if only half are painted you aren't doing your self any good...your spread is only as good as your worst decoy. My .02


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes there are sillsocks available with the Uvision on them already. I used them this spring and put out 87 decoys one afternoon and shot 79 geese before I ran out of shells by myself it was blast I loved it.

Reading your posts on Uvision I think some may misunderstand the product. it will not replace scouting, concealment, or quality decoys. If your standing up in the middle of your decoys starring at the sun and beboping around it doesn't matter if you have Uvision or not your probably not going to shoot alot of birds. Likewise if you just set up in some random oat field your not going to be harvesting many birds either.

What Uvision is though is an other piece of the puzzle that will work great if you have the other pieces. I know Mr Lee says he doesn't think it made a difference but he was using the Uvision on his 2 man super hunt. Think about it.


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Eric,

You have to remember though. Mr. Lee's super hunt was a juvy hunt as was your 79 bird solo hunt. You almost can't mess those up. Considering you are were they want to be and are hidden. I had a Juvy hunt up there on the 20th of April . 3 of us shot 176 over deadlys.(Non UV Painted) And it was one of many over the years. They are very cooperative. It's just they way they are late in the season. We could have shot 100 more that day if we shot at everything that decoyed. We wanted them totally committed at five yards. Not at 15 yards. We just got real picky b/c they were doing it so good. I'm not saying the paint doesn't have any effectiveness. But did you have any other days this spring that you shot 79 birds per man over the UV painted decoys? From our phone conversations through the spring I can't think of any that you mentioned to me. I do believe that if the UV Paint does what it claims to do that it would be effective. But I don't beleive it had anything to do with Mr. Lee's hunt or your 79 birdhunt. It's white paint so it can't hurt to put it on your dekes. But to me it isn't worth the money. I'm sure others will disagree. And that is fine. It's just my opinion Eric. :beer:


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

fowlhunter7 said:


> We could have shot 100 more that day if we shot at everything that decoyed. We wanted them totally committed at five yards. Not at 15 yards. We just got real picky b/c they were doing it so good.


thats how it was for us on a hunt this year... we could have shot plenty more... but we were picky waiting for the 5 yard feet down shots... if we would have shot at every goos that came in we would have shot a lot more.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

Tim thats fine you feel that way. I would have ended up well over a hundred that day had I not run out of shells I had out less than a hundred decoys, and I aged alot of these birds and close to 50% of these birds were adults. I've been in too many situations whether is was ducks, snows, or Honkers where the local guides and other hunters aren't getting shooting and we're killing limits. I've seen what it can do I think it's worth the money.

I appreciate that you don't believe in it, but correct me if I'm wrong you've never hunted over it before either have you?


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Eric,

Hunted over it twice this spring. Both hunts turned out exactly how I thought they should have with the weather for each day. There was nothing magical about hunting over the paint for me. To me the weather is the most important factor in how well they decoy. I don't doubt that a guy with your well honed shooting skills could have killed over a hundred by yourself if you had not run out of shells. And rightfully should have with those kind of birds. That hunt was on Monday the 23of April. Juvies and nonbreeders. Any time I hunt the late birds like that you can shoot them, they fly 200 yards away and come right back to get shot again  I almost feel bad for them. Well maybe not that bad. There are many tricks in every waterfowlers bag to kill these things. Nothing hurting ya to try this one, but it just isn't for me. :beer:


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

you do have to love when they return to the roost to reboot and run you again


----------



## WFwaterfowlers (Dec 19, 2004)

i have hunted over both types of spreads unpainted and painted, last year i hunted over a fullbody spread of painted ones and are average was about 20 a day and this year i hunted over a fullbody spread with unpainted ones and are average was between 50-75. This year we ended up with right around 700 with three guys shooting in every hunt. so if u want to spend money on it that your choice i am just telling u my opinion.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you're shooting juvies or 2nd year "adults", they will decoy into anything. I could build 200 homemades of the ugliest looking white things imaginable and hunt all April and I guarantee you'll see a lot of big hunts. I'm sure you could bang them up with paper plates and a good ecaller given the right location and timing.

It seems lately everyone is so hung up on the numbers they shoot and by shooting a bunch of juvies they're now an expert, or if you don't shoot 100 birds you're not doing enough.

If you're having a great time in the field...you don't need it. If you're a gear freek and someone who likes doing these types of projects go for it. In my opinion snow goose hunting is timing and location first...decoys are secondary. I'm not saying the product doesn't work, but don't let people tell you that you have to have it b/c they shot 100 juvies.

Ego's are getting terrible this year....they're just birds people!

:beer:

Note: I'm not directing this at any person, just an overall observation of the spring.


----------



## WFwaterfowlers (Dec 19, 2004)

goosehunter21 said:


> [Ive shot about 1250 with it and that is with an average of 98/day...Definately worth the money. Of those 1250 only 200 were juvies shot on a hunt last week..The rest were all adults.


More than 200 hundred of those were definitly juvies that u decoyed


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Chris - MEGA-dittos.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

WFwaterfowlers said:


> goosehunter21 said:
> 
> 
> > [Ive shot about 1250 with it and that is with an average of 98/day...Definately worth the money. Of those 1250 only 200 were juvies shot on a hunt last week..The rest were all adults.
> ...


First things first at the point of that post I had had one 174 bird juvie/nonbreeder shoot and one morning or 65 where 50% were juvies...so I had shot probably close to 200 juvies now I am up to roughly 360 juvies after last weekend which is out of roughly 1410 geese killed...

WFwaterfowlers Posted: Wed May 02, 2007 10:10 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i have hunted over both types of spreads unpainted and painted, last year i hunted over a fullbody spread of painted ones and are average was about 20 a day and this year i hunted over a fullbody spread with unpainted ones and are average was between 50-75. This year we ended up with right around 700 with three guys shooting in every hunt. so if u want to spend money on it that your choice i am just telling u my opinion.

Lets clear that up too last year when you hunted with me we used all fullbodies one time and it was 70 of them...We shot in the mid 50's and the only other time is a 215 bird juvie shoot...
Of those 700 geese you shot you have to remember leaving the decoys every morning cuz birds were flaring or not finishing and shooting up roosts doesn't count...A kid that hunted with you told me you guys jumped the **** out of them this spring that is including jumping the twin lakes and leaving 30 dead ducks and geese on the ice... :******: NOW THAT ISN'T REAL SPORTSMAN IS IT...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Guys, keep the personal stuff to PMs. I don't want to see another post like this.

Thanks.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well first to beat the dead horse :dead: if you have knowledge of people breaking the laws like that then get some courage and make the call. And yes I know I know the reply will be "How do you know I didn't?"

Second although I think I want that solo triple digit hunt I am not sure. I know I think about it often and I talk about it often, but I think deep down a big part of me does not want it. Maybe I am nuts or maybe I need some medication but it honestly weighs heavy on my mind and sometimes I think that subconciously I do things during my hunts to prevent it from happening. But to echo what Chris said it seems especially this spring if you don't have a bunch of 100 bird hunts under your belt then you just don't rate in the snow goose hunting world. And it seems like this year there has been numerous reports of 200 plus days or close to it. I think a lot of it is fiction but who knows!

As far as the UV paint. I have never used it and have never hunted over it and I have pretty good success despite all my blunders. So I don't think I need that edge.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> If you're shooting juvies or 2nd year "adults", they will decoy into anything. I could build 200 homemades of the ugliest looking white things imaginable and hunt all April and I guarantee you'll see a lot of big hunts. I'm sure you could bang them up with paper plates and a good ecaller given the right location and timing.
> 
> It seems lately everyone is so hung up on the numbers they shoot and by shooting a bunch of juvies they're now an expert, or if you don't shoot 100 birds you're not doing enough.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with most all of what you mentioned. People look at all of the bragging and pic's on the internet and get hung up on numbers, and the kill at all cost attitude.Chris, the field and roost you hunted on sunday was to be held for a group of hunters until today.They paid the farmer 1000$ to keep everyone else out.
It seems like I remind people that a 40 bird shoot is a good hunt quite often. Four or five years ago we would be giving each other high fives if that happened. 
Do I think the Uvision product works? Yes. It is just another option to throw into your bag of tricks. The real test will be when there is a couple of years with bad hatches, although we did well during the main push.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

After reading these posts I honestly believe that UVision paint is kinda like God. That probably sounds ridiculous, but hear me out. If someone believes in God and their Grandpa is healed...Its a Miracle!!! Joe Atheist on the other hand has a grandpa who is also healed and he assumes science prevailed or man gramps is lucky.

In the same way if a guy with faith puts on UVision paint then goes out and shoots a pile of birds he will believe that it was the paint that helped. Joe Atheist believes in nothing so he will not use the stuff and he still shoots birds...

I really don't want to get caught into the whole manhood jealousy world of spring snow goose hunting. I have had great hunts with 5 and great with 50. I finally got big numbers at the end of this season, big enough for me at least, not big enough for most. I also got my first band too, so now I can concentrate more on pictures, and filming, and dinking around in the decoys, because those things last so much longer than a hundred carcasses.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm gonna go with GB on this one. A lot of things going on in the decoy spread are just head games we play with ourselves. In reality we can never be sure if the birds came in because of the paint on the decoys, because they wanted to be in the field whether or not there was a spread out or not, or because they were just plain stupid. That's why it's fun, because the birds are a mystery, and we aren't mind readers.

Numbers don't mean much. I think we've already gone over this elsewhere. A big pile of dead snows does not make your willie any bigger, everyone please remember that. Consistency is a better judge of ability than numbers, and even then, that's not saying a whole bunch. The only numbers that can truly be used to describe success are the number of laughs had, the number of heart beats skipped, and the number of mental video clips that can be pulled out of the memory bank 6 months later to prevent you from sleeping when no season is even open.


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

diver_sniper said:


> A big pile of dead snows does not make your willie any bigger, everyone please remember that.


True but it makes mine a little bit harder :lol: .


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I think part of it is that guys have spent hundreds if not thousands of dollars on this paint. They want to believe that it works, because they have so much invested into it.

Does it really help? If it makes you more confident, and you truly believe that it is helping you, then yes it works.


----------



## WFwaterfowlers (Dec 19, 2004)

goosehunter21 said:


> Lets clear that up too last year when you hunted with me we used all fullbodies one time and it was 70 of them...We shot in the mid 50's and the only other time is a 215 bird juvie shoot...
> Of those 700 geese you shot you have to remember leaving the decoys every morning cuz birds were flaring or not finishing and shooting up roosts doesn't count...A kid that hunted with you told me you guys jumped the &$#* out of them this spring that is including jumping the twin lakes and leaving 30 dead ducks and geese on the ice... :ticked: NOW THAT ISN'T REAL SPORTSMAN IS IT...


Who is that u talked to jobe who hunted with us one morning the whole spring. shows how rumors spread quickly. we left the decoys because it was cold not because they were flaring. so probally shouldnt start saying things untill u talk to someone that actually knows.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

This kinda reminds me of two little boys argueing over whos dad is strongest or whos dog is biggest.

Ive found the decoy business to be alot of "keeping up with the neighbors" kinda mentality, im not immune to it either.

Does UV paint work, probably does, am I going to spend $200+ to paint my decoys, no, im going to spend that money on shells, decoys, and other gear.

Nothing will ever replace a mans ability to hunt. Give a man who doesnt know how to "hunt" all the gear in the world, and he will not find great success.
We've become very reliant on gizmos and gadgets for hunting and fishing success, (again, im not immune to this either, I like my vexilar, my e-caller, my fancy bows and camos, etc etc).


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> Nothing will ever replace a mans ability to hunt.


Definitely quote worthy! :thumb:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

WFwaterfowlers said:


> Who is that u talked to jobe who hunted with us one morning the whole spring. shows how rumors spread quickly. we left the decoys because it was cold not because they were flaring. so probally shouldnt start saying things untill u talk to someone that actually knows.


Did you not see my last post???



> Guys, keep the personal stuff to PMs. I don't want to see another post like this.
> 
> Thanks.


Nobody cares...don't make this crap public!


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

Take a UV painted decoy and place a snow goose next to it.

It is quite easy to see the difference.

Like I have said other places.....I believe in the concept.....but it doesn't matter if it reflects UV light....if it is still the wrong shade of white.

It may be that no paint ever will be able to duplicate the colors and reflections of a snow goose.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

:sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Do what works for ya....I know you had a good spring along with a lot of other guys.


----------

